# Pacific Surfliner north or south from Anaheim?



## john h (Feb 28, 2008)

Havinge never been to California, but will be during spring break, which way has better views, from Anaheim to San Diego? Or from Anaheim to Los Angelas?

Also is Anaheim a manned station? I don't have luggage and just would be a half day or full day trip

Thanks!


----------



## warbonnet (Feb 28, 2008)

Anaheim to San Diego with a doubt. Runs along the beach part of the way.

Wb


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Aloha

In recollection I don't think Anaheim is a manned Station, go figure since it is the Disneyland stop. I was also going to say that north is also an interesting ride until I realized that LA was as far as you are going. With That in mind south to San Deigo is much better and as warbonnet said parts are along the beach


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 28, 2008)

john h said:


> Havinge never been to California, but will be during spring break, which way has better views, from Anaheim to San Diego? Or from Anaheim to Los Angelas?
> Also is Anaheim a manned station? I don't have luggage and just would be a half day or full day trip
> 
> Thanks!


South to San Diego is definitely the better trip. Anaheim is a manned station. The ticket office is open 6:15am to 10:30pm. There is also a QuikTrak kiosk.


----------



## jackal (Feb 28, 2008)

And just to add this: Anaheim to L.A. is not scenic at all, unless you consider running by the concrete Los Angeles River scenic (you don't). It's all built-up urban/suburban neighborhoods and industrial parks, and since train tracks usually go through the worst parts of town, there's lots of graffiti and junk. Don't bother going to L.A. unless you want to go there to wander around Downtown.

Scenery north of L.A., specifically between Ventura and Guadalupe (near Santa Maria on a map) is stunning (running along the coast), but that'd take an entire day to get up there and back. San Diego's a perfect day trip for Anaheim, and while it's not as rural and wild as the coast north of L.A., it's still beautiful.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 28, 2008)

I have never been to california, but I disagree with your comment on graffiti. I personally think the graffiti on the Empire Connection is one of the more interesting bits of scenery I've passed. Some of it is garbage, yes, but some of it honestly would look nice in a musuem.

But what about this:





Is that so horrible?

Or more interesting:






I actually saw that or something like it in a subway station. I happened to have the luck to come upon it in such a way that it really looked like it was floating for a second. This stuff is art, and frankly, I like looking at it, and looking for it.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Feb 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, the graffiti from Anaheim-LA is not that interesting. And the surface the graffiti's on isn't interesting either - it's mostly run-down warehouses. Sit on the west side of the train & you'll have great ocean views for most of the trip from Anaheim-San Diego.


----------



## TVRM610 (Mar 2, 2008)

Indeed there are varying degrees of graffiti.. I have to agree into Chicago you see a great collection of art (coming south from St. Louis.). Other places.. just looks terrible.

Thanks guys.. I'm going to Anaheim later this year as well... I was toying with the idea of going down to San Diego.. think you guys just sold me on it!


----------



## rtabern (Mar 2, 2008)

If you're going south, consider jumping off at Solana Beach for a couple of hours. I LOVE it there. The beach is just a few blocks walk from the train station -- and if you get bored with that -- you have some restaurants (atleast Subway) and some art galleries also within walking distance (on the other side of the station).

Going north of LA is fun too -- the views are GREAT between Oxnard and Santa Barbara.

I'm lucky enough to have my best friend from high school live out in Santa Monica. I'll be making the annual "warm weather" pilgrimidge very soon. I'm planning to ride 421 CHI-LAX, then the Surfliner down to Solana and back to LA. Another day (when he has to work) I'm going up to Grover Beach, CA (just before San Luis Obispo) and back on 799.

The Surfliner route is definetly one of the best scenery-wise outside the Rockies.


----------



## Guest_transatlantic_* (Mar 2, 2008)

careful...there are no doubt plenty of people who would LOVE the fact that the ANA-LAX run goes through the Commerce and Hobart BNSF yards!!


----------



## jackal (Mar 2, 2008)

Guest_transatlantic_* said:


> careful...there are no doubt plenty of people who would LOVE the fact that the ANA-LAX run goes through the Commerce and Hobart BNSF yards!!


So true...so true...we _are_ on a railfan board...


----------

